# Lawn Fertilizing



## deereman148 (Apr 14, 2014)

I want to fertilize my lawn to get it that nice green look and grow nice. What is the best type of fertilizer to use and how often do you do it, so that you don't ruin your lawn?

This also my first post and I'm new at this and new home owner. Need tips lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

deereman148 said:


> I want to fertilize my lawn to get it that nice green look and grow nice. What is the best type of fertilizer to use and how often do you do it, so that you don't ruin your lawn?
> 
> This also my first post and I'm new at this and new home owner. Need tips lol
> 
> ...




Welcome to the Forum!.. First go to Lowes, and get one of these.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_234139-1321...r&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=soil+tester&facetInfo=

It will give you a better idea of the soil condition, and you can choose a good 10-10-10, or lime whichever way you would like for the soil to be.


----------



## deereman148 (Apr 14, 2014)

That's awesome!! Thank you very much! I'm gonna go n pick that up


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I use "Andersons" brand it is sold at my local tool rental place. It is top quality and cheaper than the box store stuff where you pay for the big names. I worked in lawn care industry years ago and this is what my company used.
I only apply in the spring. it can get costly


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd recommend you also get a soil test kit. Need to see what if any nutrients are deficient. Depending upon what you see, you can then tailor the fert to help balance the soil nutrients. 

Depending upon where you live, it may be harder than it sounds due to a lack of fert varieties. Oh, if you live in a farming area, I'd purchase the fert from a farm store as they might have a bigger offering and prices also might be a lot better than at a big box store.


----------

